# Anyone slacking and struggling with grades?



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I'm studying in a community college(I'm studying to be an engineer BTW). I have always been around a 2.5-2.8 GPA student in HS. It probably would have been way higher, if I wouldn't have been slacking most of the time. I enjoy math but as for other subjects I find them boring and hard to find the motivation to study them. I have the time to study but I always feel tired and unmotivated. I always waste my time doing stupid stuff like watching TV and surfing the internet rather than study. Having ****ty grades has also hurt my self-esteem. Most of the time I am also worrying about other stuff. Is anyone else like me or does anyone else have advice regarding this situation? Thoughts?


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

What type of engineering are you pursuing?

If it's primarily the liberal arts classes that are messing with your GPA, you will have to make up by performing strongly in calculus and university physics. The engineering courses are essentially more and more applied calculus and physics.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

minneapolar said:


> What type of engineering are you pursuing?
> 
> If it's primarily the liberal arts classes that are messing with your GPA, you will have to make up by performing strongly in calculus and university physics. The engineering courses are essentially more and more applied calculus and physics.


I have already taken all of the Calculus classes. I find all other classes including Science classes boring and a pain to study. I am currently taking Physics and Chemistry classes and not doing too well on them. I want to be a Chemical Engineer but might change to Computer Engineering. I might be a math teacher as the worst case scenario lol.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

I have degrees in both Chemical Engineering and Computer Engineering. They are rather different, of course.

Chemical Engineering = Essentially Mechanical Engineering + Chemistry. Very physics, calculus, and chemistry intensive. Perhaps the theoretically hardest engineering field. Examples: Thermodynamics, fluid mechanics, heat transfer, chemical reactors, polymer science.

Computer Engineering = Electrical Engineering + Computer Science. Generally about circuit design, logic design, computer design, and operating systems. Get good at programming.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

What specifically are you struggling with physics and chemistry?

If you find it boring, that's concerning because chemical engineering is basically brute force physics and chemistry ad nauseum with advanced caculus thrown in (differential equations and matrices)

As for computer engineering, you will at least need the linear circuits and electromagnetics areas of physics to get by the electrical engineering component of it. Then worry about logic and programming.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

minneapolar said:


> I have degrees in both Chemical Engineering and Computer Engineering. They are rather different, of course.
> 
> Chemical Engineering = Essentially Mechanical Engineering + Chemistry. Very physics, calculus, and chemistry intensive. Perhaps the theoretically hardest engineering field. Examples: Thermodynamics, fluid mechanics, heat transfer, chemical reactors, polymer science.
> 
> Computer Engineering = Electrical Engineering + Computer Science. Generally about circuit design, logic design, computer design, and operating systems. Get good at programming.





minneapolar said:


> What specifically are you struggling with physics and chemistry?
> 
> If you find it boring, that's concerning because chemical engineering is basically brute force physics and chemistry ad nauseum with advanced caculus thrown in (differential equations and matrices)
> 
> As for computer engineering, you will at least need the linear circuits and electromagnetics areas of physics to get by the electrical engineering component of it. Then worry about logic and programming.


Thanks for the insight. I guess I'm just a lazy bum. The thing that is making me struggle with Chemistry and Physics is just not putting the time and effort to learn the concept. I think like in math, it would be easy by just getting a good grasp at the concepts; I think I would like Chemistry and Physics more if I learned it. The difference that I find between Math and Science classes is that more memorization is required, which kinda turns me off. In math everything is practical and less memorization is required; all it involves is practice.


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Have you attempted to spend more time on campus? I find I can get more stuff done if I'm there and not home.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

vulgarman said:


> Have you attempted to spend more time on campus? I find I can get more stuff done if I'm there and not home.


I haven't really spent much time on campus. I might try this.


----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I feel your pain. With each semester, my motivation and my grades have gone down. My stress management skills (or lack thereof) are catching up.

Apparently self-discipline is like a muscle though: you have to exercise it in order to strengthen it. So try doing baby steps. Like instead of setting out some really hard task that you'll put off forever - like if you tell yourself you have to sit down and read for an hour - maybe set smaller goals like, "Tonight I'll read for ten minutes". Build up until doing what you need to isn't so hard.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Yup, I have the exact problem (and always have) but don't know how to help it (and never have).


----------



## LilA67 (Jan 14, 2011)

Grades were terrible in the start, but the problem I have the worst now is doing work on time and feeling confident in how I complete it. Tests also.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I can relate in that I NEED to be studying for a cell bio final which is on Thursday and yet I'm here, posting.  It's at the point where I look at the text and freeze from anxiety.


----------



## ItsMeJason (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm on the same boat. I've been slacking really bad in 3 of my classes. I dont do my assignments because its all mumbo jumbo to me. My university offers free tutoring but I never go due to SA.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

If i dont study my *** off im more likely to fail my classes. even its art or history.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Every single year, I procrastinate like hell for most of the year and then near to final exams, I cram revise (with a little bit of procrastinating in between). Hoping to change this habit this year though...soon. :|

Try going to libraries etc to study...takes a lot of homely distractions away.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

seafolly said:


> I can relate in that I NEED to be studying for a cell bio final which is on Thursday and yet I'm here, posting.  It's at the point where I look at the text and freeze from anxiety.


That's because your Molecular Cell Bilology text has at least 1400 pages single spaced double column small font, and it's probably now at the 15th edition which means it's probably over 2000 pages.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

minneapolar said:


> That's because your Molecular Cell Bilology text has at least 1400 pages single spaced double column small font, and it's probably now at the 15th edition which means it's probably over 2000 pages.


That, and the author is too lazy to write out the terms in full, haha.

"MPR is an IMP of TGN." = mannose-6-phosphate receptor is an integral membrane protein of trans golgi network.

Yeah, I should know that translation off by heart I guess, but do we NEED to think a little extra for those acronyms? I've lost count of how many there are.


----------



## cavemanslaststand (Jan 6, 2011)

Yikes, looks like dyslexia central. If they wrote out the chemical and physical structure names, might be a 5000 page book.

Dirty secrets of the medical school = they all have study groups and the school gives them the last 4 years worth of molecular biology, biochemistry, microbiology, and biophysics exams.

Read that book 4 times. First pass = skim. Second pass = look for stuff they were talking about in the lecture becasue I didn't show up. Third pass = found the nearest study group talking about it to stay awake and make up for the absence. Fourth pass = be nervous and punt.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Hahaha! Well I don't know anyone else taking this right now so I'm all alone with my procrastination unfortunately. The final is in 24 hours so I may be able to only go over it one more time if I'm lucky!
:drunk


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah I've missed about like 10 days of school now because I didn't want to do a presentation. I don't know when I'm going back and it's prolly affecting my grades. Other than that I'm a good student =\


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

It's actually extremely common for your GPA to plummet once you hit university. Mine sure did. I was an Honours student as well but then I hit university and suddenly, "Gosh, this stuff is easy, no homework too!" And I just spent that year having fun. No regrets here. The theory is most people work harder in university but everyone I've talked to felt their grade 12 or 13 was tougher than first year uni and they just didn't put in the time they used to. It's second year that actually was challenging, academically. Third was easier. Fourth is a whirlwind.


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

My first semester of college I did absolutely terribly. No motivation, no focus, no confidence that I could do well, and HUGE procrastination. These past two semesters I've done quite well, but now this semester things are turning sour again. Two classes in particular I find to be very hard and cause me a lot of worry. 

Just this morning I had exams in both those classes, and felt extremely stressed. My stress and anxiety made it difficult for me to actually focus on studying, and triggered a bit of procrastination. Despite the fact that I studied, I know I didn't do well on them. It scares me, because if I can barely handle these classes, how will I survive nursing school?


----------



## GoFlyers (Nov 4, 2010)

I've pretty much given up on this term and college in general. Ive been a midterm failing machine these past two weeks.


----------



## etruscansunset (Oct 31, 2010)

*Motivation*

My motivation to study sucks also. I'm good at planning to study, and even good at opening my books. But when I think of having to do the WHOLE assignment, and how that will take an hour, I get sick and go online instead.

What helps me is to break out of my auto-pilot mode. See, when I go online my studying is sort of in the back of my mind, but I"m in denial, so I keep myself non-stop busy on the internet.

What helps me is if I minimize my internet browser, stand up, get a glass of water, and think to myself "what have I been doing for the last 20 minutes?" The answer: looking at stupid stuff on the internet. OK, then I accept that. Then I ask myself "for the next 20 minutes, do I want to repeat the same BS all over again, and be back here in another 20 minutes explaining to myself that I just spent 20 MORE MINUTES on the internet? Or do I want to try something different?"

I call these reflective periods "checking in with myself," like if you were going to ask your girlfriend how she's feeling at the moment. It's weird, but a lot of people are great at asking how others feel, but NEVER ask themselves the same question. Or how about the question "so, what have you been up to?" That is basically what I ask myself when I'm avoiding studying. And it makes me aware of the reality of what I really have been doing, and breaks me out of my auto-pilot internet surfing state. Try it out, see what happens.


----------



## THEuTASTEsOFeINKd (Apr 10, 2010)

First year of university I was in the top 15% in my major. Fast forward to my second year where in the first semester I got low B's High C's. And now in second semester I've failed one midterm, got a C+, and a B- in my other 2 midterms.


----------

